# Do software engineer need to get license under NOC 2174?



## njais123 (Feb 2, 2017)

I am java/j2ee developer and planning to apply under NOC 2174 for canada immigration, do I need to get license? is NOC 2173 applicable for me?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think we have those codes memorized? If you want info provide as much detail as possible, it is not up to us to look up those codes.


----------



## Vademecum (Jan 10, 2017)

njais123 said:


> I am java/j2ee developer and planning to apply under NOC 2174 for canada immigration, do I need to get license? is NOC 2173 applicable for me?


You don't need a license as a software developer, just experience relevant to one or the other NOC.


----------

